# crested gecko viv size



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

hey there im new to this site and i just wanted to ask one question, i own one crested gecko and plan to stick with one for some time till i fully understand the species.

my cresty has grown to 25g which is the lower end of adult size now, or so i have read on other sites, but i cant find any info on what size vivarium to house my gecko in as i know the current viv is a little small for him now.
any advice will be much appreciated


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

what size is he in now?

i`d probly go for a 45 cube exo, i have 2 cresties of that size in mine, they look a bit lost though!


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

he is roughly 6 - 7 inches and weighs 25 grams, i thought he would be lost in a large tank even as an adul in a tank like 45x45x60 lol maybe 45x45x45??
sorry i seem a little stupid but ive never bought big tanks as this is my first and only cresty  also i know that hieght is key whihch is why i thought about the 45x45x60 tank


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

at 6-7 inches he doesn't have a lot of room left to grow, i think they max out at around 8 inches.


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

i wasnt too sure how much bigger he would get, he looks a little slim compared to other adult pictures ive seen but only since i started on this forum i realised he mainly needs a fruit diet, i have been feeding him crickets every other day dusted and fed up and a little crested gecko mix now and again and just heavy spraying which is all i was told when i bought him over a year ago 
i feel quite bad as an owner


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> he is roughly 6 - 7 inches and weighs 25 grams, i thought he would be lost in a large tank even as an adul in a tank like 45x45x60 lol maybe 45x45x45??
> sorry i seem a little stupid but ive never bought big tanks as this is my first and only cresty  also i know that hieght is key whihch is why i thought about the 45x45x60 tank


The 45 x 45 x 45 would be good for him. I personally have a 45 x 45 x 60 and my baby's only 6g! He does perfectly fine and certainly doesn't get lost - just got a lot of room to grow in!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

to be honest, you'll probably find a lot of other keepers do the same as you.


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

as i have the space, would you suggest getting the taller one then?


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Meko said:


> to be honest, you'll probably find a lot of other keepers do the same as you.


makes me feel a little better, but i just feel bad as he seems underwieght as opposed to other cresties his size, ive only just started reading about this clarks diet and the t rex cgd or something like that, wondering if it would be worth investing?


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> makes me feel a little better, but i just feel bad as he seems underwieght as opposed to other cresties his size, ive only just started reading about this clarks diet and the t rex cgd or something like that, wondering if it would be worth investing?


Clarke's has received a lot of praise recently and it's the most recent addition to crested gecko complete diets.
I think it would be a wise investment - if not in Clarke's then Repashy. Both are complete diets, sold as powders that can be mixed with water or fruit juice into a paste, and the crestie can live comfortably off of these without insects; but feel free to offer those anyway.
My little one is currently on banana flavoured Repashy. Tried him on fig Clarke's but he's fussy :devil: Going to try again with banana Clarke's since that flavour seems to appeal :2thumb: It's down to what the crestie prefers really, but there are plenty of flavours to choose from!


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

so just try the different flavours and see what he prefers? and still offer crickets but just less often? so i wont need to blend up fruit and add this diet mix then. i wasnt too sure when i was reading about it lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> so just try the different flavours and see what he prefers? and still offer crickets but just less often? so i wont need to blend up fruit and add this diet mix then. i wasnt too sure when i was reading about it lol


You can offer blended fruit as a treat but to be honest with you fruit alone is not a good diet - you can't guarantee everything the crestie needs is getting into it. With CGD (Crested Gecko Diet) it has everything the animal needs without having to add or take anything away : victory:
Feel free to offer insects maybe once or twice a week with CGD the remaining days. I was working to this schedule before Nimai decided he doesn't actually like crickets:

Monday - Fresh CGD
Tuesday - Leave Monday's CGD in the viv
Wednesday - Crickets
Thursday - Fresh CGD
Friday - Leave Thursday's CGD in the viv
Saturday - Crickets
Sunday - Fresh CGD and treated with blended fruit mix

And repeating each week :2thumb:

As for mixing the diet, it's down to consistency. Put the powder into a feeding dish, add water or fruit juice and mix to a paste - how thick or thin you'd have to experiment what your crestie likes


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

so by the crested gecko diet you are reffering to clarks ect not just a random crested gecko labeled thing from a pet shop? i had some that came with my viv when i bought it a while ago and its like a brown paste, not sure how thick to mix it up tho, i mix it a little runny and leave it for 2 days like you do but i always have to mix a little more water in the second day


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> so by the crested gecko diet you are reffering to clarks ect not just a random crested gecko labeled thing from a pet shop? i had some that came with my viv when i bought it a while ago and its like a brown paste, not sure how thick to mix it up tho, i mix it a little runny and leave it for 2 days like you do but i always have to mix a little more water in the second day


I'd personally go for either Clarke's or Repashy, that you can get from here: 

Stickyfeet.co.uk - Home of Crested Geckos in Sussex

Oxford Geckos

The other commercially available diets like T-Rex you can get from shops tend not to go down very well. I've heard they turn into more of a gel than a paste.
Mixing it until it is runny is alright - I tend to mix until it has the consistency of, say, tomato ketchup (I couldn't think of anything else :lol2: ) and adding water again the next day is fine.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

Nothing to add here apart from you may find it near to impossible to get trex CGD as it is banned in the uk :lol2: Komodo would be easier to source but is very hit and miss.


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Nothing to add here apart from you may find it near to impossible to get trex CGD as it is banned in the uk :lol2: Komodo would be easier to source but is very hit and miss.


I got some Komodo today, Blended up some mango, pear, water and a teeny bit of organic honey then mixed that with the Komodo CGD. Although my blending cant of been too brilliant as it was watery AND lumpy! but nethertheless i put some on my finger to see if mine would attempt it and they lapped it up, so i put a dish of it in with them


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

crestie chris how come trex is banned? just wondering lol


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

seanw21 said:


> crestie chris how come trex is banned? just wondering lol


Apparently some of the colourings are banned.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

my little one is 3 months and 11 days old is it a wise idea to move him into a 45cm cubed exo terra when ive finished planting it up, would be about 4 months old by then


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

i think i will try the komodo mixed with blended fruits like mango and see how he gets on with it as i can get this easily from local pet shops, if he doesnt seem to like it its no hardship looking online for this clarks  trial and error i guess see how he reacts to the different foods


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Trissai said:


> my little one is 3 months and 11 days old is it a wise idea to move him into a 45cm cubed exo terra when ive finished planting it up, would be about 4 months old by then


i dont think i would till he was a bit bigger if it was a live planted tank.
i`d worry about him eating the substrate and getting impacted.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

hes on eco earth and has been his whole live, im dendro soil in first and then maybe a little bit of eco earth over the top.


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Nadzoswin2 said:


> i think i will try the komodo mixed with blended fruits like mango and see how he gets on with it as i can get this easily from local pet shops, if he doesnt seem to like it its no hardship looking online for this clarks  trial and error i guess see how he reacts to the different foods


 You'll have to pay VERY close attention might i add. when young, they barely eat anything, unless you actually see them eating you probably wont even know they have. As i said, i put some in yesterday and i dont even know if they like it o_o still looks untouched but they may have had a lick or two? :hmm:


----------



## Nadzoswin2 (Jan 3, 2011)

enDANgered said:


> You'll have to pay VERY close attention might i add. when young, they barely eat anything, unless you actually see them eating you probably wont even know they have. As i said, i put some in yesterday and i dont even know if they like it o_o still looks untouched but they may have had a lick or two? :hmm:


i have had this random cresty mix that i have been trying for about a week or so that i got with viv a while ago and he seems to be eating it as you can visibly see parts of it missing when i go to rehydrate it the next day and by the second day of having it its pretty much empty each time, i just dont know whats in this diet mix just know what it is as there was no info when i got it, i have bought komodo and im trying him on that tonight to see how he gets on, still offering crickets every few days but he doesnt seem to be taking them as easily as he used to, maybe this is because he has taken a liking to his newer food because its a change?


----------

